# You're favorite (local) thing



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Post a pic or description of one of your favorite things where you live. Here's mine:



The #1601 Allegheny, one of the largest locomotives ever built. It's housed in one of my favorite places on earth, the Henry Ford museum in Dearborn, MI. It still smells vaguely of coal smoke and oil.


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

My tailor. 

He is the most patient man I have ever met.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*AWESOME THREAD!*

Well, I have a few...first, is Madison Square Garden when the ice is clean (or filled with an opponents bloody face).










Then there's real local, Brooklyn local. I came across this last summer when I was wandering the burough with my digital camera. This abandoned yard is a stone's throw from the Brooklyn Bridge (south west of it). I must have taken about 500 pictures on those walking tours of my beloved home, but this one jumps out at me the most. Witha ll the "developement" going on in Brooklyn, you'd think that waterfront property, right across from Battery Park would be worth renovating, or at least cleaning up. Where's Ratner when you need him!










Just a few piers down (thats the East River behind) the city had placed a floating pool, an inground public pool on a barge. It was pretty cool, but always crowded.


----------



## jkins25 (Aug 30, 2007)

Great thread. Zingerman's Deli in Ann Arbor. At night in the summertime.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

*Pickett's Mill Battlefield State Historic Park*

Location: Paulding County

Campaign: Atlanta Campaign (1864)

Date(s): May 27, 1864

Principal Commanders: Maj. Gen. Oliver Otis Howard [US]; Maj. Gen. Patrick R. Cleburne [CS]

Forces Engaged: IV Corps [US]; Cleburne's Division and Brig. Gen. John H. Kelly's Brigade [CS]

Estimated Casualties: 2,100 total (US 1,600; CS 500)

Description: After the Union defeat at New Hope Church, Maj. Gen. William T. Sherman ordered Maj. Gen. O.O. Howard to attack Gen. Joseph E. Johnston' s seemingly exposed right flank. The Confederates were ready for the attack, which did not unfold as planned because supporting troops never appeared. The Rebels repulsed the attack causing high casualties."

*****
Pickett's mill is one of the best preserved Civil War battlefields in the nation. I enjoy roaming the trails of the park and imagining how this battle took place. Very very tough terrain (big ravine in the center) to traverse, much less fight through. Now just beautiful peaceful woods, but not so long ago, it was hell on earth for several thousand men on each side.


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

I don't have a digital camera, let alone know how to post photos, but...

I live in a rural area with, literally, hundred mile views across the desert to distant mountains. We have entered the Monsoon season in Southern Arizona and every late afternoon and evening is a wonderous symphony of extraordinary lightning, rapidly moving storms, thunderheads 10 to 20,000 feet tall, multi-hued acrylic tinted sunsets and smells, oh the smells, and arid washes turning into raging rivers, only to be gone in an hour or two and deafening rainfall that makes you wonder if the house can actually survive this, sheets of running water across the desert sand that are dry again the next morning, greening everywhere, hundred year old saguaros swelling and growing fat to the point of bursting as they feast on the life giving water, storing it up for the entire year... my, oh my... what's not to like?


----------



## Hoya (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

https://www.cincinnatirollergirls.com/

best fun for 10 bucks - get the suicide seats


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Hoya said:


>


Pats or Genos? I usually make one summer run and grab one from both, then feel sick for a few hours...lol


----------



## jkins25 (Aug 30, 2007)

cowboyjack said:


> I don't have a digital camera, let alone know how to post photos, but...
> 
> I live in a rural area with, literally, hundred mile views across the desert to distant mountains. We have entered the Monsoon season in Southern Arizona and every late afternoon and evening is a wonderous symphony of extraordinary lightning, rapidly moving storms, thunderheads 10 to 20,000 feet tall, multi-hued acrylic tinted sunsets and smells, oh the smells, and arid washes turning into raging rivers, only to be gone in an hour or two and deafening rainfall that makes you wonder if the house can actually survive this, sheets of running water across the desert sand that are dry again the next morning, greening everywhere, hundred year old saguaros swelling and growing fat to the point of bursting as they feast on the life giving water, storing it up for the entire year... my, oh my... what's not to like?


Lovely!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

As a former inhabitant of Ann Arbor, I second Zingerman's as a favorite. Perhaps you could post a picture of their Roadhouse as well?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

https://www.fabulousfox.com/


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

LOL

Lax, I was just going to ask you if you weren't going to post a picture of the Cardinals!!

Where's the picture of Albert Pujols??


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

No better place to spend a Saturday afternoon or evening than on the river bank in Knoxville,

https://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neylandstadiumah2.jpg
https://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zzwe7.jpg

except maybe for the river bank a few miles down the road in Nashville on Sunday.

https://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zzzzzzob0.jpg
https://imageshack.us

And when you do both in the same weekend, it just doesn't get any better. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

https://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=21593292146f846ecbeabr1.jpg

Doesn't look like much, but this place has the best catfish in the country. That's not me being a sheltered Mississippi boy, it was in USA Today a few years ago.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Kind of a long drive from Hattiesburg, isn't it?


----------



## jkins25 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> As a former inhabitant of Ann Arbor, I second Zingerman's as a favorite. Perhaps you could post a picture of their Roadhouse as well?


Of course! Although, I'm not a fan of the Roadhouse....


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Kind of a long drive from Hattiesburg, isn't it?


Eh? Are you in Hattiesburg or something?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry--for some reason I thought you were. You aren't, I take it?


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

cowboyjack said:


> I live in a rural area with, literally, hundred mile views across the desert to distant mountains. We have entered the Monsoon season in Southern Arizona and every late afternoon and evening is a wonderous symphony of extraordinary lightning, rapidly moving storms, thunderheads 10 to 20,000 feet tall, multi-hued acrylic tinted sunsets...


I'll assume it looks something like this:


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Sorry--for some reason I thought you were. You aren't, I take it?


I'm in Olive Branch. South of Memphis, about 60 miles from Taylor, where the restaurant is. What part of "the south" do you hail from?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia-- presently in Jackson, though. How'd I get the idea you were from Hattiesburg?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I think there are 2 other regulars from Dixie. DixieTrad and NavalGent if I'm not mistaken. Perhaps one of them is from Hattiesburg. My english bulldog is from Hattiesburg.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> LOL
> 
> Lax, I was just going to ask you if you weren't going to post a picture of the Cardinals!!
> 
> Where's the picture of Albert Pujols??


Yeah, I figured Busch Stadium was obvious, so I went with The Fox first. 
There are a lot of local things that I love; it was hard to pick just one...er, two. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm making a delivery one day in nearby Oxnard California.Rising up in the middle of a latino nieghborhood is this scene right out of Doctor Zhivago.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

How do you post pictures so large? I've read the posting pics threads, but when I use Imageshack it gives me a little thumbnail to click. I would really prefer the large pictures like the boats above.


----------



## sjm (Oct 6, 2007)

*raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens*


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

*Oopsy*

I guess one of my favorite things is not grammar :icon_smile_big:


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> I think there are 2 other regulars from Dixie. DixieTrad and NavalGent if I'm not mistaken. Perhaps one of them is from Hattiesburg. My english bulldog is from Hattiesburg.


Hmm. I spent two years in "the Burg"-- most of my best stories come from there. Not good stories, mind you, but the most interesting.

I also spent a couple years in Oxford, although I only ate at Taylor Grocery once. I loved the atmosphere, but to be honest I wasn't terribly impressed with the food.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Bishop, that's a GREAT picture!! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

*The Hatch Shell and Esplanade*










Fantastic on July 4, but just as nice from July 5 through the next July 3.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Excellent thread! This is so hard, but here are a few of my favorite things in Kansas City...

Hi Hat Coffee (in an old Skelly gas station)

javascript://

Christopher Elbow Chocolates

Kauffmann Stadium



Oklahoma Joe's BBQ (yep...it's in a gas station, but they make the best seasoned fries and burnt ends I've ever had)



https://images.google.com/imgres?im...ages&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4DKUS_enUS209US209&sa=X

The Classic Cup Cafe (I don't have enough great things to say about this place...great food, great cocktails, great atmosphere year-round....)


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Some of the Lesser Known Brooklyn - But Still Beautiful*

The first threew of these are taken steps from the Brooklyn Bridge in Columbia Heights.










I love this area because its got so many cool angles and shadows due to old street layouts and tall buildings. In this particular picture, there are lots of different signs and directions pointing all over the place, then its all brought together with a giant "STOP" in the center foreground. Notice the tree on the roof of the building to the left. A tree does grow in Brooklyn! Just on the roof.










This shot is cool because its typical waterfront Brooklyn. At one point from the 1820's up until right after the second World War, Brooklyn's waterfront was the lifeblood of this city. Its what enabled NY to become America's and the world's financial and business capital. Its port was easily accessible to Europe, and was also at the entrance of the Erie Canal, which enabled goods to be shipped anywhere in the country via the Great Lakes and the Ohio and Mississippi Rivers. One of the main reasons NYers violently oppossed the Civil War and hated Lincoln so much was because it killed business and work for so many who were dealing in the exporting of Southern cotton. Millions of dollars in NY were lost when slavery was abolished and Southern plantations were shut down by advancing Union troops. The NYC Draft Riots were not just about people being able to buy themselves out, but theye were also about a resistance to the war in general which hurt the pocketbooks of some of NY's and Brooklyn's wealthiest families. Both rich and poor had their motives. Now, the remnants of this faded past are still painted on these old warehouses, and Brooklyn's present is evident with the rows of parked cars in front. Apparently these buildings are now used as offices. Some shipping still takes place here but once the Navy Yard moved out, most of the shipping business followed, over to the shores of the Hudson and to NJ.










Above is the shell of one of those old warehouses. These last two photos are on the East River between the Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridges.










This picture may be my favorite of them all. It is taken from the top of Sunset Park in the neighborhood with the same name. Its on 6th Avenue between 44th and 46th Streets. The neighborhood is almost predominantly Latino, but when it was settled over 100 years ago, European immigrant longshoremen inhabited and built it up. They would walk to their jobs in the Industrial Sector in the midground (where the Sunset Park Waterfront is) and in the background you can see the hustle, bustle and wealth of lower Manhattan. Unfortunately for the current residents, the neighborhood of Park Slope (which borders it to the north) is creeping in, forcing these people out of their homes with the coming of higher rents. The neighborhood of Bay Ridge (bordering it on the southwest) is also expanding its borders bringing along higher rents as well. Only 25 years ago, Sunset Park was anything between 69th St and 9th Street, but now the neighborhoods are squeezing Sunset out (its now technically 35th Street to 55th Street).

I hope you enjoyed my little photographic tour of the lesser known Brooklyn!


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Monument Avenue



Virginia Historical Society



My River House


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Duck...what about Sally Belle's Lunch Box! That may be the best potato salad I've ever tasted!


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

*I am a member of this former Royal des res*










20-30 minutes walk from my house.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Bishop*

Bishop,

Thats my home!!
LOL
Nice day


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*rgrossicone*

My friend

Thank you for the detailed pics of Brooklyn. Are you an architect?
Your attention to detail, is intriguing.
My son is in his 3rd year of graduate school. Working on his M Arch actually.
I learned so much about architecture from him, and what is involved in this line of work.
Actually, the school he attends, one of their former graduates, designed the Brooklyn bridge, and many of those buildings.
I am an old Brooklyn bum myself, years ago.

Thank you


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> ...Oklahoma Joe's BBQ (yep...it's in a gas station, but they make the best seasoned fries and burnt ends I've ever had)
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.google.com/imgres?im...ages&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4DKUS_enUS209US209&sa=X


Oklahoma Joes! :idea: Oh wow! Several years ago a friend of mine out here had a huge barbecue fest. Lots of folks, good food and drink and much fun. He made an enormous amount of barbecue in several different styles, one of them being "Kansas City style" with sauce and rub ordered from Oklahoma Joe's. I remember how very, very good it was but hadn't thought about it again until this thread. Thank you for posting this! Sometimes the best things in life are small places, sometimes even in gas stations. :icon_smile_big:

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------

